# Rebic KO in Milan - Verona.



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.

*SKY: Per Rebic distorsione alla caviglia.*


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Come ho detto. Non si può dare la colpa a Maldini e co.. non è di loro facoltà capire sta cosa. Lo staff dei preparatori viene scelto da Pioli e solo lui può fare qualcosa (licenziare tipo) ma figuriamoci se Pioli licenzia gli amici da anni..


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

Ovviamente anche qua il nostro staff non c'entra niente. Tutto normale presumo.


----------



## Hellscream (16 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente anche qua il nostro staff non c'entra niente. Tutto normale presumo.


Ovvio! Ovvio! Tutto normalissimo! Ma che sfortuna!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti





Solo ha scritto:


> Ovviamente anche qua il nostro staff non c'entra niente. Tutto normale presumo.


"È sfiga"


----------



## Pit96 (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Complimenti


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Onestamente ormai non me ne frega piu niente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Ottobre 2021)

In meno di una settimana abbiamo perso Maignan, Hernandez, Diaz e Rebic.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Ottobre 2021)

Come si faccia ad avere CONTINUI problemi fisici, anche con giocatori assolutamente giovani, senza ritenere lo staff Atletico responsabile resta per me un mistero al pari di quello del Triangolo delle Bermuda


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Ottobre 2021)

La media di uno al giorno.. una sequenza terribile.. 

Maignan
Theo 
Diaz 
Rebic

Mi raccomando solo i titolari eh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

Se era uscito durante l'allenamento per un problema forse era meglio non rischiarlo in partita


----------



## claudiop77 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Rebic aveva terminato prima l'allenamento, sarà un caso che si sia fatto male?


----------



## Solo (16 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi tra l'altro Aveva iniziato in modo stellare, peccato...
speriamo recuperi per la champions, è fondamentale averlo


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> *Per Rebic distorsione alla caviglia.*


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Direi fuori minimo 3 settimane nel caso


no dai può essere qualche giorno come 3 settimane, non è detto 3 settimane dai.....


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no dai può essere qualche giorno come 3 settimane, non è detto 3 settimane dai.....


Caro amico rossonero, ricordati: con noi bisogna sempre considerare lo scenario peggiore...


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Caro amico rossonero, ricordati: con noi bisogna sempre considerare lo scenario peggiore...


hai ragione errore mio.....


----------



## admin (16 Ottobre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> *SKY: Per Rebic distorsione alla caviglia.*


----------



## iceman. (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> *SKY: Per Rebic distorsione alla caviglia.*


Che palle, tornerà a dicembre minimo.


----------



## mil77 (16 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche Rebic costretto ad arrendersi ad un problema fisico nel corso di Milan - Verona. Il croato ha lasciato il posto a Leao.
> 
> *SKY: Per Rebic distorsione alla caviglia.*


Rebic ha una distorsione presa in allenamento. Se ha le palle martedì è in campo. O meglio in panchina perché martedì di sicuro gioca titolare leao.


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Come si faccia ad avere CONTINUI problemi fisici, anche con giocatori assolutamente giovani, senza ritenere lo staff Atletico responsabile resta per me un mistero al pari di quello del Triangolo delle Bermuda



Guarda, basta ragionare in maniera obiettiva per capire che gli infortuni muscolari sono totalmente nella media. Purtroppo siamo sfortunati con infortuni traumatici, e con il covid dove anche senza guardare direi che siamo la squadra più sfortunata del campionato.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Ottobre 2021)

Nel primo tempo il migliore.

Comunque rende di più da esterno che da centravanti puro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Oggi tra l'altro Aveva iniziato in modo stellare, peccato...
> speriamo recuperi per la champions, è fondamentale averlo


Onestamente è meglio riposi, se poi deve forzare per spaccarsi seriamente non vale la pena


----------



## Jino (16 Ottobre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo il migliore.
> 
> Comunque rende di più da esterno che da centravanti puro.


Assolutamente si. La punta, da solo, la può fare giusto contro squadre che lasciano tanti spazi. Come riferimento è un ragazzo che si marca da solo.


----------



## sampapot (17 Ottobre 2021)

penso che salterà anche il bologna, ma con Leao, Giroud e Ibra dovremmo essere coperti...sche restino integri...fortunatamente abbiamo Krunic!!


----------

